# Did my first century yesterday!



## Lefty Lucy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

Here is another "my first century" tale for those who care.

I have an athletic background (ran a marathon when I was 17, worked as a bike messenger in college) but blimped out really bad in my mid-20s and have been trying to get back in shape for the last year or so (38 years old now). 10 months ago I decided to train for the Chuckanut Century in Bellingham, WA. I started with rides of mostly 20 miles or so, commuted to work a lot, then started building in a lot of 30-40 milers. Did a couple of organized rides including a 50 miler and a metric century in the summer. But as September approached, I was feeling really nervous about being able to ride 100 miles. I had lost weight but was still well into the clydesdale category and the route had about 4000' of climbing, so I was really not sure I'd be able to do it. The week before the race I worried obsessively: will I make it??

The alarm went off at 4:45 a.m. the morning of the race and it had been pouring rain all night with more forecast for the day ahead. I ate as much as I could for breakfast, got to the check-in point (Boundary Bay Brewery, for those who know Bellingham), and started off. The first part of the course was a 38-mile route to the south which included the amazingly scenic Chuckanut Drive, a winding highway with forested cliffs to the left and beautiful bay views to the right. I'd been worried about that hill, but to my relief it turned out to be nothing. So far, so good. The next big hill was Bow Hill at around 20 miles, which also turned out to be no problem, so that was a huge burden lifted. Rode past Lake Samish and back to the brewery downtown to end the south loop. At this point I said goodbye to my partner, who was finished with her day's ride. 

Continuing solo, I started on the 62-mile north loop riding through a lot of farm country, pleased that the rain had held off so far. At mile 45, the deluge started and I felt like I was riding through a car wash! I was instantly soaked and knew the last half of the race had just gotten longer. At the next rest stop, I heard a lot of folks debating whether to bail on the century and do the shorter routes. But the skies cleared eventually and I kept motoring on in pretty good spirits until mile 70, which happened to go right past my parents' house in Birch Bay. They were waiting outside in lawn chairs and Mom brought homemade apple crisp, which I devoured, and my partner provided dry socks -- sooo nice! Left feeling good, and grateful, but then things went downhill in a hurry.

At mile 75 I started to feel like I might be bonking, despite the fact that I had eaten like a pig. At the same time, I developed this throbbing pain in my right achilles tendon which quickly progressed to excruciating. This was the first time it occurred to me that I might not actually finish -- hard to think about when 5 miles earlier I had been so certain of success. I tried stretching the tendon and calf, tried pedaling with my heel up, rotating my foot in or out, and finally figured out that keeping my heel down as far as possible made the pain bearable, but just. Meanwhile the bonk sort of steadily progressed until mile 90, when I felt like I could go no further. I stopped at the last food stop, made myself eat some more, sat on a bench trying to collect myself, shed a few tears, and, with a sense of dread, made myself climb back on the bike. The next 10 miles seemed to take hours! I have never seen my cyclocomputer tick off the miles so slowly! Fortunately, by mile 95 I realized I would probably make it and that buoyed my spirits a bit. Saw a rainbow and some herons. Thought about all the training I'd been doing and how many times I'd imagined myself doing this ride and how bad I wanted to be able to say I'd done a century. Rolled into town just as my computer registered 100 miles. 8.5 hours total ride time plus stops, no world record but I'll take it. Huge relief and happiness as my partner and I got a table at the brewery and sat down for food and rest. I did it!!!

Right now I never want to ride a bike again in my life  but I know that will pass as I rest up. I see this as a milestone in my continuing effort at weight loss and getting back to my former level of fitness. So glad I did this! The route was great, the people were really nice, and except for the weather (and the bonking, and the pain) it could not have been a better first century. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nockpoint 01 (Sep 26, 2009)

*First Century*

Congratulations....you met your goal! All the hard work paid off!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Way to go. Sounds like quite a ride!


----------



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats, way to go. Great ride report. I'm doing my first century on 10/16. Just took up road riding in June as a means to weight loss as well. My goal is to do the STP next year, see you there.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats! I helped mark the south course on a much nicer day. At times the rain was really heavy for this part of the country. Glad you were able to meet your goal.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Very nice*

What a great area of the state to do some riding. I did a solo 85 miler from LaConner Up around lake Whatcom, and back down Chuckanut Drve. Not sure I would want to do Chuckanut from South to north.....Nice job on your century, I'm sure there are many more in your future.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



Lefty Lucy said:


> Right now I never want to ride a bike again in my life  but I know that will pass as I rest up.


I get that feeling before most long rides even end. I swear I'm giving it up and will sell all my bikes. I've almost given away my bike at the finish a few times. I get over it in a few days, and in a few weeks, I'm craving a long ride again. I think it is largely caused by low blood sugar. 

Good ride.


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Afm223, be sure to let us know how your century goes next month!


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome story and good job. it was inspiring


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go. The first one is often the most memorable. You'll be thinking about your next century before too long. In prep for the next one, add a couple of 70-75 mile rides to your training. Do them a few weeks before the event. Adding that extra mileage is good training, but keeps the century distance as the event distance. I know some riders that do 90 miles right before the century, but that takes away from the achievement in my mind.

Great job! Now go and see your bike -- it misses you already.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

congrats.....now,..... get on your bike and RIDE
I remember my first century and sleeping for 12 hours straight after I ate!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good story and one many of us can relate to.

I completed my first century when I signed up for a 50 miler and got lost!
Think I did about 110 miles trying to get back to my car, ouch!

Completed my second, and this one was planned, two weeks ago - it's a great feeling, which I hope to re-live Oct 9 (Seagull Century, Maryland's Eastern Shore).


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Lefty Lucy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is another "my first century" tale for those who care.
> The alarm went off at 4:45 a.m. the morning of the race
> ...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

@Gnarly928 - "Race" point well taken - what most frustrates me is that I always refer to them as rides, but I guess the people around me don't understand the non-competitive nature of them and I find myself constently correcting them when they ask me if I am ready for my bike race: "Ride" I say, "It's not a race!" But a week or so later, I find I have to correct them again. 

P.S. A 928 is a mighty good steed during a race...er, ride!


----------



## RS2 Rider (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice job - way to hang in there, something to be proud of...


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations on finishing a long ride! 
My advice is consistent training, shorter rides, build up slowly. Less painful!


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome job!!!! Be very proud!


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

*Congrats! * Loved the story. :thumbsup: 100 miles makes for a looooooog day in the saddle... Speaking of which, you must have yours dialed in, 'cause my butt was absolutely killing me on my first century. Get's easier though... Have you picked out your next one yet?  :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for telling your story. I've only done a metric C so far but this will inspire me when (not if) I go for the full Imperial.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I also have returned to riding this year after sabbatical lasting for more than ten years. I did not do a century. I did however, complete two separate rides that were 75 miles and got in over 1600 miles total thus far this year. Although my progress has not been as good as I had hoped for, I am satisfied. I am looking forward to vigorous training over the winter to raise the bar for next year. I remember getting on the bike attached to a trainer last January and having to quit from pain and exhaustion after only 5 minutes time.

I want to tell you that I am 58 years old and just over a year ago I weighed 208 lbs. I now weigh 153 lbs. and feel twenty years younger. In the course of the past year my endurance capabilities shifted from less than 5 minutes at a snail’s pace to easily better than an hour and a half or more with an overall average speed of 16.3 mph for the month of October.

You got me thinking. Next year I am scheduling a century. I had done several 25 years ago. It’s time to do it again.

Thanks for the inspiring story!


----------



## david c kelsey (Feb 17, 2004)

That was a good report. Call it what you want "Race, Ride, Tour or Site Seeing" Cycling is what you make of it. I've been riding and racing bikes for close to 20 years now and still enjoy reading and listening to reports from people new to the sport of endurance cycling. I call them Cycling Tales from the Crypt. Call it what ever you want, truth is when you push the little button that starts the clock on your handle bars you by your own actions have started the race, even if it's only against your clock.

Riding a bike has many benefits most of which go well beyond the trophies, medals, ribbons and awards. In the early days I felt like it wasn't a good day on the bike unless I was standing on the tallest box at the award ceremony. These days I feel the very best of all rewards is my good health. In the end ride because you love to ride. If that riding turns into racing and you love that by all means go out and pin it. But never let it stop being fun because shortly after that feeling comes then your bike hangs in the garage on the hook and then you do loose.


So you ride and never stop.

Also looking for Mom's Apple Crisp recipe


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the write up. Glad to hear you stuck with it and I'm sure the next one will be easier.


----------



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

A good achievement and the write-up was a good read! Well done Lucy!


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations! A job well done, you should be proud. 

Be careful Lefty Lucy! I did my first century two weeks ago and then did two more last weekend! Once you do a century everything else is just a ride in the park....which brings me to my next comment. 

Like you, we spent all spring training for centuries, after three in 8 days I didn't want to even think about riding, I told myself I would take a full week off. Well I got bored after a couple days and decided to just go for a little ride. I spent two hours just meandering around the area, no hurry, no plan, and no guilt for not riding harder. It was one of the nicest rides I had all year! Just a purely enjoyable ride, when I was finished I checked my cycle computer and saw my average was 14.2, maybe my slowest ride ever! 

My point is don't stay off your bike, just go ride it for the fun of it! At the end of the day most of us are just recreational cyclist, so why not relax and enjoy occasionally?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

LostViking said:


> @Gnarly928 - "Race" point well taken -
> P.S. A 928 is a mighty good steed during a race...er, ride!


 Yes, the 928 started as a really nice Ride. We did some of those "Open Road...Races" which in reality are like Centuries...They close a portion of a highway in Nevada or Texas and a bunch of fast cars come and run the road at whatever speed we choose (within the rules ) So we did a few of those for some years...starting in the 145mph class. The car that gets the closest to the target speed for a class is the 'winner'..

We ended up in the 'Unlimited Class' after a few years, equipped with a roll cage and an onboard fire system, etc etc...and ran at close to 200mph... Then a close friend blew a tire on his twin turbo Porsche and flipped at 180mph while running ahead of us on a highway outside Elko...We just missed his debris..they only lived because they happend to end up about a kilometer from the medivac chopper, which flew them right to the Emergency room..

So I decided to do something safer....Actual real racing in that 928...Similar, I suppose to Not doing some a ride like STP but instead racing against safer riders with a real road closure, etc etc.

After I removed about 1800lbs from the 928 it bacame an awesome racecar...but it was no longer a nice ride....
Don Hanson


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats and nice story too. Sold my road bike years ago because I considered it more dangerous than mountainbiking but as I get older and have less time I think I want to give it a try again. I' have done some 120 km tours but never got to finish a 100 miler. Seems like something on my to-do list.....


----------



## Philldotcom (Jul 26, 2011)

That is so awesome congratulations!! I hope that one day soon i can put my fears of getting stuck in the middle of no where aside and just do it


----------



## Philldotcom (Jul 26, 2011)

oh an hey! you should do it once a year!! that'll be a story to tell to your kids


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## clem91 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice one mate!!! would love to do one now


----------



## Retro wannabe (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations... someday I will


----------



## scunny61 (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats and well done.
Did my first century a month or so back. Having prepared sensibly weeks and months prior to the event, like an idiot I got over confident the night before and drank too many beers. Surely my cycling and soccer legs would not fail me.
Inevitably, after the first 40 miles of painless riding, the first hill kicked my ass, my legs, my head, my eyes and my ego. However, pain and perseverance and the encouragement of other riders saw me through.
The event beer tent beckoned at the end of the race.....I mean one for the road was reasonable. Only one mind.
I will ready next year, and the year after......


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Congrats!! That's a cool story. I don't remember my first century--most of my longer rides/races have happened in Metricworld and 160.9344 kms isn't much of a milestone--but if I did I'd want it to have been something dramatic and memorable like that.



Fixed said:


> I get that feeling before most long rides even end. I swear I'm giving it up and will sell all my bikes. I've almost given away my bike at the finish a few times. I get over it in a few days, and in a few weeks, I'm craving a long ride again. I think it is largely caused by low blood sugar.
> 
> [...]


Ha! That reminds me of my first cyclosport in France: I really wasn't prepared and had very little awareness of what climbing mountain passes actually meant...long story short, I came _this_ close to stopping about halfway up a long climb where there was a break in the trees, throwing my bike over the cliff and sitting down, admiring the scenery and waiting for the sag wagon. 

I'm not sure if I've ever suffered as much as I did on that climb. The memory is seared into my brain like one life's great traumas. Stupid, I know, but there it is nonetheless.


----------

